# Networking >  Which one is better?

## jainbrijesh

Which one is better?

"Hardware firewall or software firewall" and why?

----------


## sutnarcha

A very very good question. :Smile:  

This has always been a debatable topic in h/w and n/w sessions and discussions. :Big Grin:  

Most of those debates conclude with the fact that a right combination of both h/w and s/w firewalls is good to have rather than relying on only either of them. :EEK!:

----------

